# SBF from ICS Rom



## jdubyad (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey fellas, searched a bit, but didn't see anything particular to doing a SBF after flashing one of the ICS Roms (Gummy, AOKP, MIUI, etc). All I have see is about the new Motorola update. Which SBF should I use after I have flashed an ICS, Android 4.0.4 Rom? (Just don't want to brick! lol)

Thanks fellas


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

As long as it's not .629, you can SBF to Froyo or GB with zero issue. Just remember to wipe data/cache immediately before or after (unless you want to come back and complain that it's "bricked")


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Why are you SBFing just because you installed a Rom? You should simply be able to wipe data/cache then format and mount system, then install the zip for whatever Rom you want. If you SBF back because you want to be completely stock again make sure you go ahead and root your phone and install Voodoo Rootkeeper because if you don't and you get forced into taking the OTA update you'll be stuck.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why are you SBFing just because you installed a Rom? You should simply be able to wipe data/cache then format and mount system, then install the zip for whatever Rom you want. If you SBF back because you want to be completely stock again make sure you go ahead and root your phone and install Voodoo Rootkeeper because if you don't and you get forced into taking the OTA update you'll be stuck.


On that last point: I've never been "forced". As long as you don't dawdle on the root process, the reboots from it alone will ensure you get to cwm before it has time to connect and register on their servers. Another good idea is to quickly disable data. No data = no moto servers for the update check.

And most all sane roms format system and mount it.


----------



## jdubyad (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, fellas, I appreciate it!

And I was wanting to SBF to go back to CM7, few too many small bugs I run into when I really need to do something on the phone with ICS at the moment. I'll try just wiping, but I usually have to end up SBF for some reason, I have a idgit D2 lol


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

You _should_ be able to switch back to CM7 without SBFing, assuming you use an unofficial (Gingerbread-based) CM7 build. But as you said, what should work sometimes does not work. If you do have to SBF, use 4.5.608 for unofficial CM7 unless you were already on .629 previously-in which case you'll need to follow these instructions-or 2.4.330 for official CM 7.2.x (but why would you do that when the unofficial builds are available?).


----------



## jdubyad (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jabber...

I have no clue what's up with my phone, it's a replacement D2, my original was lost at work, and this one is very finicky. Whenever I flash anything (even when I first turned it on), it hangs at the M logo, and then refuses to get into CWM, bootloader, anything. I pull the battery and no dice. After I SBF it goes straight to CWM :-/. No clue, man! So, just to be safe, I was asking about the SBF!

Appreciate the reply, bud!


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jabberwockish said:


> You _should_ be able to switch back to CM7 without SBFing, assuming you use an unofficial (Gingerbread-based) CM7 build. But as you said, what should work sometimes does not work. If you do have to SBF, use 4.5.608 for unofficial CM7 unless you were already on .629 previously-in which case you'll need to follow these instructions-or 2.4.330 for official CM 7.2.x (but why would you do that when the unofficial builds are available?).


OP: Is the phone a droid 2 or a droid 2 global (You say D2 a few times, but the release numbers above are for D2G. Don't use those if you have a D2!)


----------



## jdubyad (Mar 28, 2012)

just the D2...thanks!


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

silver6054 said:


> OP: Is the phone a droid 2 or a droid 2 global (You say D2 a few times, but the release numbers above are for D2G. Don't use those if you have a D2!)


Reading fail on my part (though in my defense, he only said "D2" once before my post).

Anyway, substitute the equivalent D2 Froyo and Gingerbread version numbers in my above post, and avoid the latest OTA update (.621?) like the plague unless/until someone finds a way to SBF over it without bricking.


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah if you are on .621 on your Droid 2, don't SBF or youll be bricked! 
(like me)


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

jdubyad said:


> Thanks for the info Jabber...
> 
> I have no clue what's up with my phone, it's a replacement D2, my original was lost at work, and this one is very finicky. Whenever I flash anything (even when I first turned it on), it hangs at the M logo, and then refuses to get into CWM, bootloader, anything. I pull the battery and no dice. After I SBF it goes straight to CWM :-/. No clue, man! So, just to be safe, I was asking about the SBF!
> 
> Appreciate the reply, bud!


If you sbf, you wipe cwr from your device. You have the stock recovery if you do a boot while holding X(on the D2G,might be diffrent on a D2 but it might not, cant recall off hand).

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------

